# club authenticity



## waters_boy (Nov 20, 2006)

Is anyone able to tell me how it is possible to identify whether a club is real or a copy. The particular clubs in question are a set of cleveland cg10 wedges. Whilst they look to my eye to be authentic I would like to know any way of telling for sure.

Many thanks


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Where did you buy them/see them?

Ebay is a haven for knockoffs, I'd be hard-pressed to buy a club from ebay from anyone who seems to sell in bulk...


----------



## waters_boy (Nov 20, 2006)

It was ebay. The clubs arrived with the wrapping on both grip and head, and have the true temper shafts as stated in the cleveland specs, and as i say, look to be real but i was wondering if there was any way of telling


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

That is a good question.. I am waiting for a reply from a eBay seller about some fairway woods. They seem to be a lot cheaper than anywhere else and I was wondering how he could offer them for such a low price... But it has been almost 3 days since the email so I might have to pass...


----------



## waters_boy (Nov 20, 2006)

there are undoubtedly a lot of fake clubs on ebay. However, these are usually fairly distinguishable from the originals. For instance, there are loads of fake sasquach drivers on ebay. I would never buy from china, thailand, malta etc. If sellers dont answer your questions save your money because theres always more of the same coming up


----------



## waters_boy (Nov 20, 2006)

also worth mentioning that some clubs do have serial numbers which are worth checking, but many clubs do not


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, so far I've bought all my clubs locally (try before you buy places) or online from reputible golf stores. All the clubs I have so far have been tagged with a serial number. 

I still haven't heard back from the eBay seller. I'm assuming these particular clubs are knock-offs. 

I will just wait for a sale around Thanksgiving (or Christmas) and then buy from the locals.


----------

